# Horned Frog, Broken leg?



## z-tek (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi,
My cousin has just been given a horned frog from a family friend, whose mother is ill and can no longer look after it.

The problem is, is that one of the frogs’ rear legs is always stretched out, and looks as if it has been broken, and then set in the wrong place.

We were reading a book he has about the frogs and it said the frog could have had a calcium deficiency. So because the body was starved of calcium, it starting stealing the calcium from his rear leg?

when my cousin picked him up, he was in a dirty plastic 'fanarium', with very little moss and no heatmat or anything else.

Although he's in this condition, he doesnt just sit still all day, he does seem quite active!

Ill include photos so everyone can see what I mean.

Any info would be appreciated.
Thanks
Paul


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

aww poor little thing! He looks like he's doing karate kicks 

I wouldn't know if this is fixable, but I guess he's got a good home now though right?


----------



## Faybert (Sep 29, 2008)

Thats horrid, I don't know that it is MBD which is the condition caused by calcium defficiency as that results in weak limbs and that limb seems to have set like that. 

Maybe it was a break that never got fixed or a defect from birth (well not birth but whatever it is when they change from tadpoles)

If he is active that is good, although most horned frogs tend to sit all day and night. I don;t think mine has left his little hole in a week (well maybe to grab a possing locust)

I would juts set about giving him a good set-up with a good diet dusted every few feeds. But be careful when you are feeding dusted food items as the dust can irritate a frogs skin. I dust mine a few hours before feeding and blow of the excess before feeding my frog.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

looks like MBD to me.
i have a horned frog who is permanently disabled because he was given a poorly balanced diet. as they grow the weight of their own bodies deforms the softened bone. 
it can be stabilised but the leg will never be normal.
ensure your giing the frog calcium and vitamins, alternate the 2 every other feed and also as your horned frog isnt an albino a UV light will also aid in the MBD stabilising.
The frog can still have a good quality of life just as mine has, they may need their tank to be slightly smaller than they would normally have, to help them manage to catch their food. Your frog may also need to be watched around water bowls as he could end up on his back drowned (mine has a supervised soak everyother day). He may need help to shed his skin and a little extra help by occasionally hand feeding him.
The ones that have the little extra needs are often quite a lot less shy than those who are fully healthy.
Good luck


----------

